# Cub Cadet 782 oil blowing into carb



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi everybody,
I've got a chance to buy an 782 that has oil blowing into the carb. I saw it sitting in the weeds and stopped to ask. The guy said he installed a new carb on it, then it started with the oil. He shut it off and left it. It's in kind of rough condition, but has a hydraulic lift in the rear, and comes with two one bottom plows and a disc setup. It has ag/bar tires in the rear in fair shape and the front ones are going flat. I've read where a crankcase valve might be stuck to cause this?

I've just started playing around with garden tractors a couple years ago. I have a Cub Cadet 108 that I use for towing trailers/wagons around the yard, or pulling felled trees to get better access and plowing snow. I'm replacing the 108 with an '89 Craftsman GT18, that has a mowing deck. I've already mounted the snow plow onto the C-man.

I'm looking for another to play with, and this 782 could be a challenge for me. I don't need the plows or disc and would probably sell them, as I just want the tractor. I don't want to spend $1500 to $1800 converting to a Honda, etc. He said the engine would probably still run with a little work. Are parts available to rebuild the 2 cylinder? The air cleaner says it's a series 2.

He's firm on $500 and won't budge.

Phil


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

An 872?


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey, I'm not dyslexic, my brother says he is. I meant a 782. LOL.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Prior to 1982, they were made by International Harvester, after that they were made by MTD. The 782D had a Kubota diesel in it.... could be worth $500.00 The one you are looking at obviously didn't have the diesel.
Someon here that is familiar with these may have a better idea, but they are probably well built.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Phil, welcome to the tractor forum.

You can find out more about a CC 782 at tractordata.com...see attached:
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/2/5/259-cub-cadet-782.html

You can still get parts for it...see attachment:
https://www.partstree.com/models/782-cub-cadet-garden-tractor/

My first thought was a blown head gasket pressuring up the crankcase, but I don't see how this can happen with these old style engines. Maybe a leaking valve stem seal? Other possibilities causing the oil problem include a damaged cylinder wall or rings causing significant blow-by.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

According to Howard, the owner, he was using it either last year or the year before. He had put on a new carb, and right away it started blowing oil. The oil looks good, and the gas still smells fresh. I should've taken a pic while I was there today.

I'm going to have to write an intro, so watch for it.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

I bought the tractor, and it also has a mowing deck and a partial harrow that he welded a snow blade to. Duh. I've got it running,and it runs well. The block was full of oil, including both cylinders. I sucked out all the oil and drained the crankcase. New seat and air filters and it's running well, although it seems to want to run too fast. I've adjusted the carb to keep it from running too fast. It's not blowing oil now; I'm wondering if he over filled it? CC series 1 frame with Series 2 engine, so that's good. No oil filter added.









I also bought a new ignition switch for it, plus an ignition wiring loom to replace the melted one on the switch. Also adjusted the front clutch so it works. He also had the mule attachment, and I had to go to a repair shop to pick up the mowing deck. The guy there said that it isn't for a 782, that it's too wide. I think I measured 50". I see online that that might have been an option. Does that look like a Cub deck? Not worried about that right now (no markings on the deck).

I've adjusted the front grill so the side panels fit, and installed a wire grate for a grille for now. New seat and tail lights finish it up for now. A couple days ago, I bought a Craftsman YTS4000 mower with FEL, deck, wheel weights and two lawn sweepers, so I'm working on that for now. Fuel solenoid was stuck on that one.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that 782 came with the Kohler KT17 horizontal opposed twin engine. If that is the case, that engine is kind of rare and a collectors item. It's probably worth at least $300-$400 to the right guy just for parts. The KT opposed twins are older than the Magnum opposed twins and therefore more sought after to vintage tractor guys. Opposed twin, Flathead, with a point ignition. The MV's were magneto...

I just posted the Factory Service Manual for the KT17, 19, and 21 in the manuals section for this forum if you need one.

One thing I've seen on an old tractor engine that has sat for awhile outdoors that will make it blow oil through the crankcase vent and that fools a lot of people is a dirt dobber nest partially/completely plugging the muffler.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Cub Cadet store. I just checked the prices of several parts. PartsTree is more expensive. Also, if you buy from your local dealer, you can get information and advice that you can't buy from PartsTree.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

The crankcase breather has a rubber umbrella valve inside. It was common for the valve to fall out of its hole. Then oil would blow up the breather hose into the air cleaner housing. I haven't seen Kohler's replacement for that recently, but I think the new breather has a metal reed valve.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

I fiddled with it a bit today, after getting the fel on the newer C-man cleaned up and adjusted. The shaft going into the engine for the governor is free, but I think it has a too strong spring going to the throttle arm. There is no give at all to allow the gov arm to work at open throttle.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

I played with it some more today, and the gov is actually working much better. I may have to fine tune the spring settings (original spring). It doesn't over rev anymore. I also worked on the Craftsman in my avatar and got it running much better, too. All the planets must be in alignment.


----------

